# Needlessly complicated



## 2PieRad

היי

האם יש ביטוי דומה בעברית?

דוגמא...

א׳-סליחה, איך מגיעים לבית העירייה?
ב׳-תוכל לקחת את האוטובוס 23 לרחוב___,אחר כך להחליף לאוטובוס 50 עד כיכר____, ואחר כך להחליף לרכבת לקראת מרכז העיר.
ג׳- לא לא. זה needlessly complicated. קח פשוט את האוטובוס 12. זה ישיר.

ניסיון... אין לי שמץ של מושג. מסובך ללא צורך? 
אולי אומרים פשוט סגנון :
לא צריך להיות כל כך מסובך.
זה מסובך מדי.
זה יותר מדי מסובך.

תודה


----------



## amikama

כל ההצעות שלך טובות בעיניי. 
אפשר גם לומר: לא צריך להסתבך מדי.


----------



## slus

ואפשר גם מורכב במקום מסובך.


----------



## 2PieRad

תודה על התשובות



amikama said:


> כל ההצעות שלך טובות בעיניי



_כל_? כלל את הראשונה "מסובך ללא צורך"?
מפתיע אותי...חחח


----------



## bazq

Erebos12345 said:


> תודה על התשובות
> 
> 
> 
> _כל_? כלל את הראשונה "מסובך ללא צורך"?
> מפתיע אותי...חחח



Yes, they're all fine.

Also, מסובך שלא לצורך is possible.


----------



## shalom00

סתם מסובך
סיבוך מיותר


----------



## utopia

I would say to the person:

אתה סתם מסתבך!


----------



## 2PieRad

מעולה. תודה על כל ההצעות​


----------

